# GSD vs. Border Collie Puppy



## racehorse (May 19, 2017)

I am looking for a companion for my 5 year old. I am looking at a 5 week old AKC GSD and an 11 week old ABCA Border Collie. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

About Hip health specifically in the two breeds, or in general?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Just to clarify, are you looking for a companion for a 5 year old dog, or a 5 year old child? 

If I were in your shoes, I'd try and gather a lot more information on these individual puppies/breedings. ABCA is the working border collie registry - those aren't usually dogs bred for show or generic pet mixes.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Both breeds if poorly bred can have weak nerves and be problematic with strangers and kids. Any breeder that sells a puppy at 5 weeks old is a crappy breeder and I would never trust them. I encourage you to find an excellent breeder who can advise you on these puppies. You should also expect a lot of training with these breeds. They are smart and this can be endearing but also very challenging. Both breeds are not necessarily first time dogs. They need exercise and really need mental stimulation or they can be come destructive. So expect to invest money and time in training. Do you have the time?
These are not dogs that necessarily do well as a backyard dog and never do anything with them.

If a 5 year old child... know that these dogs will look to you as the handler. The child will not have command over them... also won't walk, feed or clean up after them. It will be you.

Good luck. Take your time and be willing to invest.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I would go with neither, if the 5yo is your kid. Take a step back here.

I honestly don't know that I'd buy a working BC for a child. If the 5yo is a dog, maybe. But not a kid. If you go the GSD route, I'd suggest looking for a different breeder that does not let 5 week old pups go home. That is too young.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

If this is a 5 year old child you are talking about I wouldn't recommend either as a good breed for them. Both of the breeds you mentioned require a lot of exercise and attention/training/work - none of which a five year old can offer.

And if you are talking about a 5yr old dog then we would need more information - breed, sex, etc...


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree with what others have said. A working line Border Collie needs a job, or he will create one. And it won't be one you'll like or approve of. I've had them, great dogs but not great pets for most and especially not for a five year old child.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

racehorse said:


> I am looking for a companion for my 5 year old. I am looking at a 5 week old AKC GSD and an 11 week old ABCA Border Collie. What are your thoughts?


I have Two GSD's and a Border Collie. Border Collies tend to be Skittish, scared of noises and quick movements. Loves to try and herd my two German Shepherds. No clue why GSD's are in the herding group. Border Collies herd, its so visual and kind of cool to watch. He is not scared of the big dogs but scared of lots of strange things. As far as a job, just throwing a ball around with mine is fine. They are adaptable if someone is home with them all day. if Border Collies are the smartest breed someone has never seen a GSD. As far as animals go in my house, he is ranked #3 in the smarts haha.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

kr16 said:


> I have Two GSD's and a Border Collie. Border Collies tend to be Skittish, scared of noises and quick movements. Loves to try and herd my two German Shepherds. *No clue why GSD's are in the herding group. * Border Collies herd, its so visual and kind of cool to watch. He is not scared of the big dogs but scared of lots of strange things. As far as a job, just throwing a ball around with mine is fine. They are adaptable if someone is home with them all day. if Border Collies are the smartest breed someone has never seen a GSD. As far as animals go in my house, he is ranked #3 in the smarts haha.


German Shepherd Dogs worked sheep in the past, and German Shepherd Dogs work sheep today. This differentiates them from other groups (working, hounds, sporting/hunting, etc).


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Deb said:


> I agree with what others have said. A working line Border Collie needs a job, or he will create one. And it won't be one you'll like or approve of. I've had them, great dogs but not great pets for most and especially not for a five year old child.


I grew up on a cattle ranch. We got a couple of good working Border Collies from people who tried to keep them in the suburbs and had to re-home them because they kept herding the kids into a tight group in the middle of the yard.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Our neighbors had 2 Border Collies, with nothing to do. They endlessly tried to herd the barn swallows that lived in their shed. They were so frustrated.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My sister had an Aussie Shepherd mix and two puppy mill boarder collies. She took them to agility meets nearly every weekend and had the equipment to train in her back yard. When the last dog passed away, she gave up owning dogs and adopted two cats. She still loves dogs though. She's an agility photographer as a side gig.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I grew up on a cattle ranch. We got a couple of good working Border Collies from people who tried to keep them in the suburbs and had to re-home them because they kept herding the kids into a tight group in the middle of the yard.


LOL! Typical! When my daughter went running she would walk the two miles out and then run it back. Sweep wouldn't let her run leaving the property at all, but as long as she was heading home he was fine with the nice run back.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I once found a BC pup, about 6 months old. I considered keeping her as she was absolutely lovely, cute and beautiful and we adored her. But she wouldn't leave our (then young) kids alone. For example: when they sled down hill, she would chase them and pull them off their sled and more of these occurrences. Thankfully a farmer adopted her.
Unless life as a family pet is a side-job for a BC, it won't won't work for them as a full time job.


----------

